# Great job butcher



## Geo (Aug 20, 2014)

I would like to say, thank you Richard for all you have done to help others. You have our respect because you give respect and that's why so many people like you so much. I was following a thread where you gave us a glimpse into some of the difficulties that you were going through and I felt that something could be done to help the situation. After speaking with a few members that have some first hand knowledge into the particulars, I decided that I would solicit as many members as necessary to achieve what I felt needed to be done. I sent out mass PM's to many of our friends and outlined my plan. Of coarse your fellow mods was included. Within days, I had what I felt I needed to get the job done and then some. All of the details, I sent to you in a PM. 

Richard did receive the computer today and said he hooked it up and using it right now. He said he liked it very much.

I want to thank you guys very much for helping me make this happen. For the members that have no Idea what this is about, I must apologize because sending PM's to the entire forum would really be impossible for one person.


----------



## butcher (Aug 20, 2014)

You all, can make a grown man cry, what can I say?

Thank you gold refining forum members from the bottom of my heart.
This is just too much, the kindness of the members of this forum is unbelievable.
May you all be blessed (seven times over) for your kindness.
I would like to pay back each and every member, although it would be hard for me to give you all back anything material wise, as compared to what you have all given me with the kindness of your hearts.

Thank you Geo, and all of the forum members.
Your hearts are worth much more than Gold.

I am just overwhelmed and speechless, Thank you again my friends.

This forum is a rare thing in this cold dark world, the light of this forum and its members, has put forth a bright warm light for me, and this world.

What can I say?
Thank you all.
Richard Butcher


----------



## etack (Aug 20, 2014)

What you do for this forum has more than paid the debt. Thanks for your work and time you contribute. 

Eric


----------



## cnbarr (Aug 20, 2014)

Although we've never personally spoken, I hold you in the highest respects for your patients and diligence and all that you do!!!


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Richard! And you, too, Sherry! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Aug 20, 2014)

I guess there goes your excuse for errors being the fault of the keyboard. 
:|


----------



## Palladium (Aug 20, 2014)

If i try and log on in the morning and we are all banned i will know why. :lol: Merry Christmas brother you deserve it!


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 21, 2014)

It is only naked egoism: We just don't want to miss any of your posts. :lol: 

Thank you Butcher and Geo, it is a pleasure to work together with you guys and to learn from you.


----------



## butcher (Aug 21, 2014)

First you make me cry and now laugh.

I could not hope to have better friends in this life, in the best of my dreams.
Or to have been part of such a great group of people.

I rarely say thank you, when I learn from you all, or see a great post each of you make, or do I make a comment to add to your posts, if I did every time I learned something from you , it would be hard for others to search through all of those comments, each and every one of you have helped me in different ways in life, and to learn more about this hobby I love so much, and for that this is my chance to say Thank You, to you all.
Thank You for all that you do for this forum, and for others, and what you all have done to help me to learn, it is the least I can do to share what I learn from you all.

Your acts of kindness and generosity, by the laws of nature, should be rewarded with something more valuable than gold.

I haven't figured out how to use the spell check on this computer yet (but this computer seems to be doing it for me), It will also take me some time to learn to use the new programs, they are so much different, but this thing almost types the words for me, I am zipping through the forum page by page now, so fast it is almost scary. and the keyboard types everything I try to write, but the writing will still only be as good as the two fingers behind it.

Seriously I cannot thank you all enough, and would like to pay each of you back far more than you have given me, it is not only the computer that you all have given me, but something worth so much more, your friendship and kindness and generosity, there is no reward here that could be given that would be payment enough, I can only pray you, and your hearts of gold are blessed, and you receive your rewards in gold, and with rewards worth more than gold.

You forum members are golden in my eyes.
I see your shine and the purity of your hearts.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 21, 2014)

Fantastic, I'm glad that Geo and the others could help you out, Butcher. You have provided a lot of information and help here on the board (as well as a lot of other members) and I'm glad to have such a big extended family here. Keep up the good work, my friend.

Rusty


----------



## Smack (Aug 21, 2014)

What kind of community would we be if we didn't have our butcher?


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 21, 2014)

There is good in the world and I am glad that good has come to you Richard.
Thank you for your caring heart and your willingness to encourage and share
knowledge with others in kindness.

Enjoy the computer and ponder the love expressed to you by so many here. 8)


----------



## necromancer (Aug 21, 2014)

having missed the post Geo spoke of i am glad he contacted as many of us as he could !!

you have been a great influence on my knowledge, math & science is something i missed out on since i dropped out of school at 12 years old, i feel that kindness begets kindness !!

this is a great forum, with a whole lot of great people. i dont think we can truly thank all those that give there experience freely
i couldnt see you running out to the internet cafe !!

membership has it's privileges, thank you Richard for everything !!

and thank you Geo for going beyond the call of duty & pulling us all together a little closer

David Clarke


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 21, 2014)

Enjoy that pc, you will also have more time for other important stuff when everything go better and faster on new computer now.


----------



## Claudie (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you have the PM's stripped from the old one yet?


----------



## solar_plasma (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, let us know, how much it yielded! :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2014)

This whole thing has made my heart warm.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 21, 2014)

I'd like to comment on one thing, based on something Richard told me when we spoke by phone a couple weeks ago. 

During our conversation, he made it clear to me that he was not "in need" of a handout. He had always earned his way in life, and was doing just fine. His comments were unsolicited, based on a PM he had received from one of the board members offering to send a new computer. 

That concerned me, as I feared that his response to the helping hand we have provided might not be well received. In keeping with all other experiences I've had and witnessed in regards to Butcher, his response reveals, once again, his fine character. 

Even proud people must be able to accept a gift from others when circumstances dictate, placing one's ego on the back burner and graciously accepting that which has been offered in time of need. 

Richard, you've received no gift. What you have received is something you have earned by way of devoting so much of your time and patience in helping others. It's our way of paying a long overdue debt. 

I'm damned proud to count you a friend and fellow moderator, and overwhelmed by your gracious response, although I'm certainly not surprised. I've come to expect that from you, and you don't disappoint. 

Geo: You handled this entire matter extremely well. I thank you for your hard work, and have great admiration for your concern about others. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Aug 21, 2014)

It's just as simple as "Hobbyists and Professionals Helping One Another".

Enjoy your new computer, you have earned it many times over already.

Göran


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2014)

Guys, I appreciate the kind words but I don't consider anything I've done to be anything special. I just saw a need and you guys provided the means. All of you guys deserve a round of applause. I must confess that this has been a learning experience for me as it stretched my (perceived) abilities and confidence in myself. I am semi-illiterate when it comes to online banking and online shopping. I found that there has to be a bank account attached to the paypal account to get actual cash from paypal. My new bank account is about ready to receive a transfer from my paypal. Either tomorrow or Saturday, I will be sending Richard a blank money order for the amount of $320.79. This is the amount that was left and a couple of late donations. Like I told Richard, I completely deleted all information of who sent what because it is completely irrelevant at this point. Once this has been done, this small adventure will be as far as I can take it. I wish you all the happiness and well being as one can feel for another.

Jeff


----------



## maynman1751 (Aug 23, 2014)

Richard, even though you graciously refused my and other members help, you don't really think that you're going to get away with it that easily? I'm overjoyed that you like your new puter and you truly deserve it for all that you have given so freely. You are a good man and we should be thanking you instead of the other way around. Keep up your great work as a forum friend and administrator. You are truly appreciated. John.


----------



## steyr223 (Aug 25, 2014)

O my god i just opend up the form so i could see the price of 
Gold and found 5 private messages from geo
Dam.... i am so sorry geo.,.butcher i have been so wrapped up in studies. (Deloris cannon) reading that i have not been here when needed
If i would have seen this i would have payed for the computer myself
That would only be a small down payment to what i feel i owe you butcher for the enormous documentation provided for all my stupid questions that i have and still am learning from
You butcher are the light that vibrates higher and seperate from this dark world i am glad this has worked out

Now about those questions......, :shock: 
You know theres a way to use the microphone to type..,hehehe
May you always walk in the light richard my friend (sure your not an angle in a past life)

Steyr223 rob


----------



## Geo (Aug 27, 2014)

Just an update guys. I really hate banking. I had to set up an account just for this, which is great because I needed it anyway. The problem was, it takes time for the account to be activated (about three days). Then it has to be linked to the paypal account (another three to four days.They send and request two transactions to verify the account). The weekend shows up and I was tied up all day Monday and Tuesday out of town. I finally got the money order sent out and It's on it's way to Richard. Since this is your money and not mine, I feel that complete disclosure is the best. I sent it first class mail and certified mail. The tracking number is USPS 70140150000020177146 . Anyone that is interested can check on it there.


----------



## Smack (Aug 28, 2014)

Use it where it's needed most Butcher 8)


----------



## Claudie (Aug 28, 2014)

Thank you Geo, for taking the time to do all of this. 
I am glad I can be a part of a forum like this where people actually care about each other.


----------

